

Startup Toolbox - Follow up to "HN: We’re creating a “Startup toolbox”.  - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/18/startup-toolbox-a-resource-for-startups/

======
ajaimk
I would suggest adding dropbox to that list.

------
eam
Why isn't Posterous in the list for Blogs?

I would also add Slicehost for Hosting and Database category.

~~~
g0atbutt
I added Posterous, thanks for the tip!

------
handzhiev
CrazyEgg can be added to Analytics

